# The problem with programming today



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 29, 2021)

A real statement for a question asked on Stack Overflow today:



> I want to deploy my Blazor Webassambly App to a Docker Container with Visual Studio to run it on my synology NAS


----------



## astyle (Dec 29, 2021)




----------

